# Eukenuba Photos - Lombardi



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

AKC GR CH Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge was on the Eukenuba Honor Roll - he was finished BBE and he is the only Apricot Standard Poodle Dog AKC GR Champion. (AKC GR CH Farley's D Xanadu is the only Apricot Standard Poodle Bitch! There are only the 2!)

Am very proud of my boy, even if he is all dog.

He injured himself and needed stitches so though we went to Eukenuba, we did not get to show. Couldn't miss taking a few photos for the Memory Wall, though! 

Next year!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


PS Leg is fine! Stitches are out - scar is hairline and Lombardi is back to his Fabulous Self! You can see the injury on the inside of his off show leg. I could see it in his stack - which even not feeling 100% - still aint half bad!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, wow. He's fabulous! I am so sorry he didn't get to show, that looks like a nasty slice- ouch. You certainly have much to be proud of!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Ouch, poor guy! Looks like a big cut. Glad to hear that it is healing well and that he is back to his old self. I am sorry that he was not able to show. He is so very handsome.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a huge fan. :biggrin:

How'd he hurt himself? Just bein' a boy dog?

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad you posted the photos of him looking so magnificent and well first, that slice was nasty!:eek2: Glorious, special boy, lots of glory due you from him.:smile: Good to hear he healed so well.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Yikes, his leg looks really nasty - hope he heals fast! He is one beautiful Champion!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

That Lombardi is such a handsome, FABULOUS boy!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

He actually cut the leg at my house on an old window. I'm building, and many of the components I'm using are... GREEN! haha Or you could also say someone else's trash! :aetsch:

I felt like the worst doggy owner when it happened.

And, yes, he was just being a hound, sniffing and meddling where he had no business. But...that IS what they do!

Lombardi is definitely a testament to "show dogs" get to be "normal dogs".

The first treatment was surgical glue and steri strips, and most of the cut was superficial, but I did worry about the bottom of the cut. When I became concerned, Tuesday night, that the glue was not holding, I made the decision to locate a vet for follow up.

Wednesday I found a great vet - a poodle owner - in Orlando, Dr. D. Jones of Animal Health Care Center (he loved that his first patient from Eukenuba was a poodle! out of all the breeds.... !!) Dr. Jones was GREAT, we talked through treatment options, and ultimately decided to debride the wound (which made it worse for a couple of days) and stitch. After all, Lombardi will be going back to Eukenuba next year 

Stitches are out, (healed up and haired over as my Dad would say!) and he has his next show this upcoming weekend. He'll be going after his Bronze Gr CH.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad Lombardi is healing cleanly! Lucky you found a Vet understanding the importance of a clean wound! Good Luck with the weekend show......
He's beautiful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, glorious is a good word to be in his name because he certainly is. Maybe one of his kids with be Magnificent! Sorry about the awful booboo but glad he is healed and better.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is a stunner. I am so glad you found a good vet and his wound is healing well. Poodles are pretty but they are all dog and get into all sorts of mischief. New Orleans is a great place to build green as there is fantastic architectural salvage. Good luck this weekend although with such a good looking dog luck should not be needed.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Hope he heals up fine. But WOW he is gorgeous. The apricot even seems to have a golden hue.......how could they not place him first? Impressive.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Since I'm a Saints fan (Yes! Even this year!!) I say all the time he is "Gold".

He has beautiful color. It is very even and is a rich golden apricot, and, even better, his skin (well except for his cut!) is this silvery black.

Lombardi and Antoinette are half brother/sister out of a red Mom - Ruby.

Thank you for your compliments.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

That boy is "golden," in more ways than one!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am glad that Bardi is doing better! I know what you mean about building and dogs, even my Angel likes to know all of what we are doing on the parts of the house that are under-construction. There is just so much to get into. Especially when you have windows and such stacked about until you are ready to put them in place. I currently have a vintage 30's stove that I am refurbishing to put in the kitchen. I love vintage things in new construction as well as old.  

Good luck I hope you do well on your next shows! He deserves to be a GR Champ!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I too am a huge Saints fan.... Drew and I graduated hs together... I have to cheer for him! Your boy is beautiful! I would have totally freaked out over a cut like that, but glad it has gotten better and all fixed. He is just breath taking!


----------

